# Solving the #OscarsSoWhite Problem



## Barbell66 (Feb 20, 2016)

He makes some good points here.


----------



## Barbell66 (Feb 29, 2016)

One more thing came to mind. If they had more roles for minorities, the nomination field would be more evenly distributed but that's up to the screenwriters/directors I guess.


----------

